

Xkdc TicTacToe optimal moves, with zoom  - adv0r
http://prezi.com/e2_old2sdbtq/xkdc-tictactoe/?auth_key=9779a87f9dd8cb21973c7a42087b726c70e73923

======
davewicket
"optimale". Huh.

